# Gas Fireplace Recommendation - Please help



## sunshinerye (May 8, 2015)

Hi all, I was hoping that I could get some recommendations on a gas fireplace. Our builder has asked us to choose a fireplace as soon as possible. I know this question has probably been asked before, I apologize for the redundancy. I'm in desperate need of help. I thought we found the one (Fireplace Xtrordinair 864 TRV - Not sure what the difference is btwn the TRV & HO) and just read terrible reviews about the company and the product itself. Now I have to start from scratch and we really don't have a huge selection of fireplace companies here in the Northeast and I feel stuck. 

1) Must not be full view and all gas line and guts must be accessible underneath. 
2) NO MENDOTA! Way too expensive. 
3) Clean view
4) Quality and great company customer service in case product breaks. 
5) Not sure if this is a feature....has the capability of running in power outages (Blower and all)

Thanks all. I really appreciate the help


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2015)

Moved to the gas forum. 

I wouldn't base my choice on one internet review. Travis (FPX) makes good units.


----------



## sunshinerye (May 8, 2015)

begreen said:


> Moved to the gas forum.
> 
> I wouldn't base my choice on one internet review. Travis (FPX) makes good units.



Thank you so much for the response. If I can figure out to go to the gas forum. I will definitely repost. =) Thanks again!


----------



## sunshinerye (May 8, 2015)

begreen said:


> Moved to the gas forum.
> 
> I wouldn't base my choice on one internet review. Travis (FPX) makes good units.



Thank you so much for moving the thread to the appropriate place. I really appreciate it!


----------



## danimal1968 (May 8, 2015)

sunshinerye said:


> Hi all, I was hoping that I could get some recommendations on a gas fireplace. Our builder has asked us to choose a fireplace as soon as possible. I know this question has probably been asked before, I apologize for the redundancy. I'm in desperate need of help. I thought we found the one (Fireplace Xtrordinair 864 TRV - Not sure what the difference is btwn the TRV & HO) and just read terrible reviews about the company and the product itself. Now I have to start from scratch and we really don't have a huge selection of fireplace companies here in the Northeast and I feel stuck.
> 
> 1) Must not be full view and all gas line and guts must be accessible underneath.
> 2) NO MENDOTA! Way too expensive.
> ...



I don't know of any systems that have a blower that will run during a power outage unless you have an alternate power source.  Many units use battery backup to allow the remote to continue to communicate with the unit and operate the stepper motor needed to modulate the flame during power outages, but I don't think I've seen any that will run the fan on battery power.  I suspect that the constant need of the fan for power would drain batteries too quickly.

If you search on this forum I think most of the posts I've seen have indicated that most properly-sized direct vent fireplaces and inserts will at least keep a decently-insulated home liveable during a power outage even without the fans running.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (May 9, 2015)

You eliminated the two best gas units around. Mendota and Travis. I can't be of any help.


----------

